#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

## iqbaliqbal

here it is:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy n pray for meSee More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## dresden

hallo,

this is a very old version of pipenet. You should find a newer version in the new format e.g. version 1.21 or 1.30.. THis *****s runs without problems.

----------


## arshad1000

> hallo,
> 
> this is a very old version of pipenet. You should find a newer version in the new format e.g. version 1.21 or 1.30.. THis *****s runs without problems.



You  are right, but the only difference with the new version is the data base. The newer version has a slightly bigger data base. Anyhow, I will post the newer version in a few days.

----------


## dresden

thanks a lot. you are a good friend

----------


## rahul_chengineer

thanks a lot

----------


## winger2james

> You  are right, but the only difference with the new version is the data base. The newer version has a slightly bigger data base. Anyhow, I will post the newer version in a few days.



Hi Arshad, 
When is that day?

----------


## dharran

Thank you Iqbal

and thank you arshad

----------


## asseddik

Barakallaho fik

----------


## sa12345

Arshad ,

Have you managed to find the latest version

----------


## asrakal

thank you

----------


## asrakal

> You  are right, but the only difference with the new version is the data base. The newer version has a slightly bigger data base. Anyhow, I will post the newer version in a few days.



Indeed..when is that day?

----------


## haytham65

I'm gona wait for that day ...

----------


## manishk1234

pls can ny body share PIPENET latest version ???


Thanx in advanceSee More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## pedrofa

Many Thanks
Pedro





> here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## bolu

pls i downloaded the software but coulld not istall it on my system. can anyone help me pls.

----------


## zero2lyn

thank for you, jazakallahu

----------


## sunney445

thank

----------


## ayyappanrvd

thank u for adding this software

----------


## greengeek

thanks a lot

God bless you

----------


## alexcv

thank you

----------


## get...jung

thank a lot myfriend

----------


## zizi

hi...the site has been blocked...help me out iqbalibaq..thx

----------


## Arumugam

This file is blocked by Rapidshare

----------


## provat

> here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Hello,
Sorry, this link shows error. Please give me an error free link.
Thanks

----------


## Noppakhun

I cannot to download it please upload again

See More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## hbili

> here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Is there any possibility to get Pipenet tutorial or training CDs or good examples or whatever to learn this software....Desperately neeeeeeed this....

Will prey for you even without any links
Regards :Smile:

----------


## suchart

Please upload this file again, I can't download.
I need pipenet very much.

Pls. Pls..................

----------


## a_sharma20

This file is not available on rapidshare server. Please give me alternate path.

----------


## sathees

Thannk you very much

----------


## sathees

Thank you very much

----------


## Ivancho_Santander

Where is the links . I really need this software, upload again please

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear Sir

I found this word
Due to a violation of our terms of use, the file has been removed from the server.

----------


## trucutru

Can you upload it again

Thanks

----------


## Mehul Patel

I also got the same message , Pls upload again

----------


## vpsingh

Waiting for new version of pipenet

----------


## vpsingh

The download link does not work. Please email me the link at v_pratap@hotmail.com

Many Thanks

----------


## edemello80

PLEASE, I NEED THE PIPENET SOFTWARE WITH *****. SEND AN E-MAIL TO edemello80@yahoo.com.br


thank youSee More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## zizi

hi pls i need pipenet and the link u posted in rapidshare is no longer available please can you upload it again for me thanks alot.

----------


## sky

hello dear
i can't download this from rapidshare.com  .  could you put another link except rapidshare.

thanks :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rahgoshafan

hi
link is dead plz new link for pipenet

----------


## ecxloe

link is dead. Can anaybody reload the software?

----------


## chel_adel

helllo & thank but please upload the software again coza the file could not be found ........

----------


## chel_adel

thank you for the soft but please upload it again coza the file could not be found.

----------


## ravishe

this is a dead link & this is the old version.
New one is arrived pipenet vision 1.3 pl links on those

----------


## ssmcal62

can't download pls post it again 
ty in advance

----------


## dragon914421

Can any body please upload this file again? Or if you got hands on a newer version please also post it. Many thanks in advance.

----------


## vivekpratap

Kindly provide valid link for pipenet

----------


## vivekpratap

> here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Kindly provide valid link for pipenet

----------


## larbest

all thanks but I think that this link is'nt good...

See More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## ksj802003

> Indeed..when is that day?




Can you send a ***** file of it

My email id is (ksj80@rediffmail.com)

i really need this soft.

----------


## bugmenot1

Hi frien i cant download it please send ink to the mail address ecm.061940@gmail.com immediately

----------


## satish987

hi friend may anybody send me pipenet at satish.heartbeat@gmail.com

----------


## SIM2



----------


## SIM2

Dear Sir the link is not working
please upload again
Best Regards
saber
My email
saber_pet@yaho

----------


## SIM2

Link not working

----------


## SIM2

Could you please upload it again
sir, if you uplaod on
ifile.it server it's the best
thanks

----------


## unni

Dear 

the said location no files found

----------


## soft

Hello.please send me PDMS 12.
MY EMAIL: am_soft1000@yahoo.com
THANKS.

----------


## soft

HELLO.PLEASE SEND ME CORRECT LINK OF PIPENET.
am_soft1000@yahoo.com

----------


## rathinasankar

pl. upload the latest version of pipenet.......thanx in advance

----------


## SIM2

hI
CAN YOU PLEASE UPLOADE AGAIN
OR EMAIL ME THE LINNK TO 


saber_pet@yahoSee More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## larbest

I haven't it, soory

----------


## tomce

HELLO.PLEASE SEND ME CORRECT LINK OF PIPENET.
zemaitox@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## lexenga

hi there,
could u pls upload it again?
or u can send it to my email,horsehead@163.com,thank u!

----------


## VictorM

I found this link. Let me know if its useful.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lexenga

> I found this link. Let me know if its useful.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



i could not download it from 4shared,so could you please upload it to rapidshare?

----------


## vivek68

Dear Brother

The referred link for PIPENET is not opening. It would be very kind of u to mail the valid link to my mail vivek.68@gmail.com.
Best Regards

----------


## SIM2

please upload Pipenet.software again or email me at saber_pet@yahoo

----------


## vivek68

This is a demo file . If someone has complete software with ----- , it will great help to brothers in this forum

----------


## VictorM

I just found this.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy.

----------


## cicak

any one hav sunrise pipenet manual?
can upload plz....

----------


## prmukkundi

hey guys, i am in need of this software. Can any one please help me. This link shows error.
Thanks,
Pmuks

----------


## rahgoshafan

please help me for -----

See More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## mkhurram79

can somebody reupload rapidshare link

----------


## guhan.s.s

Dear Sir,

Since 2 years iam waiting for the pipenet soft ware, if you could......, it helps to built my carrier in fire fighting design of oil and gas field sir and i will be thankfull for ever.

----------


## guhan.s.s

> here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Sir,

Please reload this software

----------


## jjsenthil79

thank you, but i need tutorial for pipenet, pls post that or send my email id :jjtamil1312@yahoo.com


thaks

----------


## alan-61

My freands, please upload Pipenet.software again or email me at alan_crocher@yahoo.it
Thanks

----------


## sniperel

Please reupload the files. Thanks a lot!

----------


## mkhan

please upload agin this software , link is not working

----------


## shagalinku

Hi,
I saw your thread in the discussion room about a version of pipenet software. Please do you still have a copy of it you can share?





> hallo,
> 
> this is a very old version of pipenet. You should find a newer version in the new format e.g. version 1.21 or 1.30.. THis -----s runs without problems.

----------


## ssfshan

Sorry, this link shows error. Please give me an error free link.
Thanks 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Assalam O Alikum,
please send me it on my email "muhammad.danish@tuwairqi.com.pk"
thanks & best regards,
Mohammad Danish

----------


## vivek68

> Is there any possibility to get Pipenet tutorial or training CDs or good examples or whatever to learn this software....Desperately neeeeeeed this....
> 
> Will prey for you even without any links
> Regards




will pray for both of u for uploading the working link

----------


## icqaa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## vivek68

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear brother

Installation files r ther but no ******** . Could u please post ******** also. 

Anyone who can help here


Many thanks

Vivek

----------


## icqaa

who have the c******c-k for v1.4.0?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
pls upload?
thanks

----------


## gpcshf

thanks a lot

----------


## anipido

Please, c r a c k , please. Thanks.

----------


## suchart

Please give ********.

----------


## eastorca

Hello,

Many links have been expired. Could someone please upload again software and ******. Thank you

----------


## rchumpi

Hi,
I sent you a link for donwload the Sunrise Pipenet v 1.5 with medi-cine

Regards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and the link for Sunrise Pipenet v 1.5:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SIM2

Good Day
Pipenet V 1.6 is now available if availble ,please share

----------


## mkhurram79

> Hi,
> I sent you a link for donwload the Sunrise Pipenet v 1.5 with medi-cine
> 
> Regards
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...




thanks a lot

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## apatni

please send pipe net software link on
patni.mechpower@gmail.com

Thnaks in advance

----------


## josefreitas

you find in 4shared also

See More: Pipenet v.9.0 with C******-c-k

----------


## Nawinphatt

thank you

----------


## Hasan

the link doesnt work, would appreciate refreshing the link. THanks...

----------


## hgandhi02

dear friend. plz send me..i have sent u mail.

----------


## shaman_Valenok

> Hi,
> I sent you a link for donwload the Sunrise Pipenet v 1.5 with medi-cine
> 
> Regards
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Link for Sunrise_Pipenet_1.50 is not availible, pls refresh the link. Thanks in advance!

Also could you share tutorials? If anyb have, very need

----------


## shaman_Valenok

Thanks in advance!

----------

